# Type Me! Type Me! Type Me! I'm Addicted to Being Typed! Type ME!



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've inquired about what type I am on here before, but I felt as though my last post was too long/ compact for most to have the attention spans to read through, so I've decided to give one of these popular questionnaires a stab so as to garner more discussion on the subject. Questionnaire is as follows:



0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Yes. Pervasive loneliness/ unemployment and some type of bizarre self- diagnosed anxiety/ obsessional disorder. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

No. Too complicated.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Initial thoughts: I am happy to have had something out of the ordinary happen. I see it as an unexpected adventure full of potential twists and turns, not to mention a deterrent to the boredom and frustration of attending a noisy concert. Outward reactions: Laughter, excitement, giddiness.


3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I would feel very nervous about the party, unless it was a weed friendly party full of familiar faces. Otherwise, I'd take every measure i could to avoid it. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction: Frustration, strong desire to argue against said claim, possibly mild depression. Outward expression: Say nothing, squint eyes and stare intensely out the window. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Obsess over it for months and plot methods to correct its perpetrators. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I strongly value population control. I believe the world has become too crowded for comfort. I determined this by becoming baffled at how Western medicine manages to keep so many millions of people as healthy as they are. I also value the destruction of popular social media sites such as Facebook, Twitter, etc., for they have turned a generation into trivial clones and/ or rebels against corrupt governments in the Mideast that congest my television screen when I could be watching reports of local issues that might ACTUALLY effect my life in some way other than being disgusted by the news media turning a serious international crisis into a matter of entertainment. These values cannot change. They are too noble to change. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

A) Nothing that wouldn't make me sound like a cocky, or, inversely, self loathing asshole. B) I would change how bad I am with money. In the words of James of the notorious Team Rocket, "I wanna get rich and rule the world!" 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I treat them with great caution. I may not be as wise as I think. They are most often triggered in situations regarding religion/ spirituality. My gut tells me that there's no way consciousness can just vanish into thin air upon death (what's the point of experiencing love, hope, longing, etc. if its fate is going to rest ultimately in the hands of cold physical laws, right?), but all serious evidence suggest otherwise. I trust the science so as not to be insane. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

A) I could be super taboo and say smoking a shitton of some loud kush, but I wont. Watching good films energizes me. Crime thrillers or anything starring Puerto Rican acting god Benicio del Toro are my favorites. B) Nothing really drains me except maybe things I've already mentioned. I have a high tolerance for boredom. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I don't really understand the question. I guess I repress my rather critical nature around others. I'm quite cheerful and accommodating in person, but this could be from general shyness, which is something I must work on, for it makes me feel like a spineless doormat. I feel comfortable openly and honestly expressing myself through writing, however


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Yes. Pervasive loneliness/ unemployment and some type of bizarre self- diagnosed anxiety/ obsessional disorder.

-Ok, I will try and keep this in mind.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

No. Too complicated.

Ok (-Ne)

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Initial thoughts: I am happy to have had something out of the ordinary happen. I see it as an unexpected adventure full of potential twists and turns, not to mention a deterrent to the boredom and frustration of attending a noisy concert. Outward reactions: Laughter, excitement, giddiness.
(+Se) (+Fe) (+Ni)

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I would feel very nervous about the party, unless it was a weed friendly party full of familiar faces. Otherwise, I'd take every measure i could to avoid it.

(P+) (I+) (-E) (-J)


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction: Frustration, strong desire to argue against said claim, possibly mild depression. Outward expression: Say nothing, squint eyes and stare intensely out the window.

(Fi+) (I+) (+P)

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Obsess over it for months and plot methods to correct its perpetrators.

(Ni+) (Fi+) (Si-)

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I strongly value population control. I believe the world has become too crowded for comfort. I determined this by becoming baffled at how Western medicine manages to keep so many millions of people as healthy as they are. I also value the destruction of popular social media sites such as Facebook, Twitter, etc., for they have turned a generation into trivial clones and/ or rebels against corrupt governments in the Mideast that congest my television screen when I could be watching reports of local issues that might ACTUALLY effect my life in some way other than being disgusted by the news media turning a serious international crisis into a matter of entertainment. These values cannot change. They are too noble to change.

(+I) (-Fe) (+Fi) (Se+) (Si+) (Ti+)

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

A) Nothing that wouldn't make me sound like a cocky, or, inversely, self loathing asshole. B) I would change how bad I am with money. In the words of James of the notorious Team Rocket, "I wanna get rich and rule the world!"

(+Fe), (+Ti)

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I treat them with great caution. I may not be as wise as I think. They are most often triggered in situations regarding religion/ spirituality. My gut tells me that there's no way consciousness can just vanish into thin air upon death (what's the point of experiencing love, hope, longing, etc. if its fate is going to rest ultimately in the hands of cold physical laws, right?), but all serious evidence suggest otherwise. I trust the science so as not to be insane.

(-Fe) (+Te) (+Ti)

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

A) I could be super taboo and say smoking a shitton of some loud kush, but I wont. Watching good films energizes me. Crime thrillers or anything starring Puerto Rican acting god Benicio del Toro are my favorites. B) Nothing really drains me except maybe things I've already mentioned. I have a high tolerance for boredom.

(I+) (P+)

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I don't really understand the question. I guess I repress my rather critical nature around others. I'm quite cheerful and accommodating in person, but this could be from general shyness, which is something I must work on, for it makes me feel like a spineless doormat. I feel comfortable openly and honestly expressing myself through writing, however


Ok Firstly, My little markings (+P) etc. Don't make much sense unless u understand my system, which is extremely complex and won't make much sense without the background info.

I have analzyed all of this and found

INTP or ISTP to be a good fit.

I think you should read below

https://www.personalitypage.com/ISTP.html‎
https://www.personalitypage.com/INTP.html

www.16personalities.com/istp-personality
www.16personalities.com/intp-personality

www.wikipedia.com/ISTP
www.wikipedia.com/INTP


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

In my opinion definitely not an INTP or ISTP. Most likely INFJ. Maybe INFP or ISFJ or ISFP.
I may only suggest to make a research and decide which profile suits you best.


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes Wolf I thought this too, but I just don't see the introverted intuition here, so I think INFJ could be ruled out.
infact I think most judging types could be ruled out
ISFP? is what i was meant to put not ISTP , Typo, Do you agree?


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

ISFPs are indeed Ni users. Just sayin


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

Dunno I see more possibility for Ni than Se. Answer to question 8 may suggest some kind of mystical experience (and tertiary Ti neutralizing it). Question 6: odd (well, let's say unusual) beliefs regarding worldwide problems + some logical analysis (Ni + tertiary Ti). Obsessing for months about illogical problem (q. 5; Ni + feelings). Fe I see in many statements.

I don't see much Se here, q. 2 is antually anti-se (*frustration* of attending a noisy concert), which may only suggest inferior Se, if any.

But let the guy decide, he is the one who can be mistyped :wink:

GL Theft finding your type.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I'm just gonna go with ENTJ cause they some bad mothafuckas


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

I might join in on the fun here as well. I am not entirely sure about the accuracy of online self-tests as the personality that i have been assigned has been quite inconsistent. Admittedly I have noted a lack of a N/S preference, which does correspond well to my actual life - I can use both very happily. Anyway - I_TJ is quite obvious but the second letter is somewhat murky. I posted responses in a thread but it was obviously older than this. So. I shall answer the questions the thread starter kindly posted.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Maybe if I'd had no sleep at all or I'd knocked back a 12 pack. Neither of which apply right now.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

There's no link.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Internal: ****!!!!!!!!! x10
External: Death stare

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Tired, stressed, disinterested, and angry that the guy who stopped me getting to the concert on time is blowing his brains out instead of apologising for his errors that almost meant I didn't get to my concert.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction: [semiconscious] Collect facts and synthesis argument to refute inaccurate view
Outward reaction: Show them how and why they are wrong...nicely of course.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Have a moment of uncomfortable cognitive dissonance, then obsess for a long time about it and whether or not I should adjust my view to accommodate this new experience. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I'm not very comfortable with values and beliefs, and are not in great touch with my feelings, so this is a bit tough for me. I think some of my main values are loyalty to family, race and nation, being honest and hardworking, and original...ehhh, this is sounding odd. Can we change the subject?

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

A. What differentiates me from people around me is that they, unlike me, seem incapable of understanding how an action now might have future effects and what all the possibilities and their consequences might be. I spend a lot of my time brooding over problems in this way, looking for patterns in events.

B. I wish that I was a natural at socialising, especially with women. I have no people skills at all. All the confidence I have here would vanish if someone was physically placed in front of me. No words would come out.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I generally trust them and go with them, perhaps a bit too impulsively. They are, unfortunately, my automatic reaction to stimuli - I have a gut instinct about whether I think someone is worthwhile, a particular place is interesting, this page will benefit me even, but these hunches are usually quickly shut down and replaced. They have served me well in some situations but I don't like or trust them. The problem is when I'm agitated or in an unfamiliar situation, especially a social one, they tend to take over and can be a problem. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

A. Musical activities, whether just listening to a symphony, sonata, song, writing one or just randomly tinkering at the piano. It gives me peace and helps me calm down. I also love being outside, exploring and traveling, and I also like to do puzzles, quizzes and word games in my down time...generally by myself as I hate losing.

B. Social interaction, and reading textbooks when I don't have to.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I try hard to relax, walk upright and stop my mind racing and dreaming up nonsense situations, but consciously recognizing the thoughts makes them even worse. I just don't know what to do and get distressed and withdraw around others, basically. I also try to repress my sharp tongue and not blurt out things that might offend people. Eh....it's tough.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

you sound somewhat INTPish to me actually. I'm no good at typing so dont take it too seriously but your answer to question 6 is quite along the lines of Si but the rest makes you sound N which would make me think tertiary Si. Obvious introvert/ thinker.


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)

@IAmReason, you look like you have a cool system going there. I like it  Clean and neat, based on the functions.
I think ISFP fits him perfectly.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

At first I thought INTP...

But you could possibly be an INFJ. The strong convictions and brooding over being challenged..


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

who me or the other dude


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

yo fuck that other dude on second thought goin and confusin me on who they replyin to


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

theft23 said:


> yo fuck that other dude on second thought goin and confusin me on who they replyin to


Yeah sorry mate it was a bit thoughtless and attention-seeking of me. I had posted something to the same purpose in another thread - http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form-6.html - but I'm in the process of travelling across the Pacific and wanted a quick-ish response. 

To mods, feel free to delete all my previous posts in this thread. To anyone...if you are interested in helping me, the link is above.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

i was half kidding bro haha. i wouldnt rage over something that silly. wouldnt be very ISFP/INFJ/ INTP/ ENTJ/ whatever the hell i am like of me.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

@_theft23_

So first of all, I have no idea how anyone got Fe from your answer to the car-breaking down question. You're pretty clearly not paying attention to group desires and values if you're happy about a car crash. XD That is so Fi it hurts. XD Repressing a critical nature suggests possibly Te somewhere in there as well, although I think Ti might have something similar...

Question 8's answer is a definite Ti, though, so hmmmmmm. 

Do you get extra-critical when stressed?

Also, while I'm at it, when you stare off while someone's trying to contradict your values, what are you thinking? Are you trying to come up with counterarguments or just disengaging?


----------



## Elinathopie (May 23, 2014)

Me. There, I typed "me", now what?


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Why are there replies to a topic from which two users were already banned?


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

theft23 said:


> ..


Why are you screaming like a cat in heat?

Could you do this test and paste the results please?

Free Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> Why are you screaming like a cat in heat?
> 
> Could you do this test and paste the results please?
> 
> Free Enneagram Personality Test


He's banned.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> He's banned.


damn.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## vforverification (Jun 24, 2014)

For some reason your answers scream infp to me.

as someone else pointed out ''You're pretty clearly not paying attention to group desires and values if you're happy about a car crash. XD That is so Fi it hurts.'' Which is spot on, my infp friend seems much nicer than me in SOME ways but then in others she is so dismissive of what is good for everyone that it blows my mind, for me the last thing I would think of a car break down is that it's a fun adventure but she (my infp friend) would say exactly the same thing.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice necro...this thread is from February...


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

He's INFP. I would know. Hence why he is feigning extroversion in the title. Sadly probably an unhealthy one. :'/

I wonder what rule he broke. Huh. Well, it would make sense that he would repeatedly type himself a bunch, because most INFPs are pretty unsure of themselves (Ne+Fi). Hence why I expect mostly INFPs to come down here. Him not answering the question of which picture he likes better and saying it is too complicated is an extension of Fi.


----------



## Nicpyne (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi I'm new to mbti and thought that someone could try and type me. I've taken tests but I want to see what someone thinks based on my own personal experiences.

I tend to come across as shy/awkward in conversations with people I don't know well. However I have no problem with public speaking.

When I speak about an interest I usually jump in my conversation e.g "I was driving when this happened... oh but before that this happened..." I just end up over explaining only small things because i can't tell if the other person understands me.

I'm unreliable to people and usually say I'll do something e.g "Going out with friends" but when it comes to doing it I can never be bothered and cancel.

I over-think things and an Idea will circulate in my head until I am 100% I understand it.

I move from interests a lot. every couple months I'll get a new interest then research or take part in the interest and memorize random facts about it. basically live and breathe it until i begin to get bored or move to a new interest. I may also not find an interest and just get bored which causes me to go the patches where I am relatively inactive.

I have a vocabulary of around 10 letters to strangers the main ones being "alright" "cheers" nothing much more gets said unless the other person asks a question that needs a specific answer but i still use as little words as possible

I love speed and i love driving my car alone no music just me and the car on a lonely twisty road at night, I have never raced competitively but I enjoy go karting and do pretty well on tracks. One time i went to a track and was 0.2 seconds off of the lap record set by the owner who raced karts at a high level. I love the rush!

I am very secretive to everyone even people close to me. Sometimes I can't be bothered with a conflict so i make sure the conflict is avoided and make cover stories in my head for most situations. I feel i must always have a way to get out of a situation no matter how simple or complex the situation is

I only have a couple friendships that I'd consider friends. I have close friends but only close as in I'm very comfortable around them. I've never had a friendship where we have had to emotionally support one an other. I don't need the support and I'm terrible at giving it.

I love adrenilline. Through my lif I've loved doing things to get adrenilline. even as a child I loved it. Looking back now I was probbly seen to be showing off and trying to impress people like, egging windows, getting chased, but i didnt care about the reaction from people. doing what i did gave me energy and fun and I loved doing it. howver i can use this love for better reasons. Me and my friend used to run a kind of vigialante service in my neighbor hood we called it surveillence. where we'd watch the older kids that were like 16-18 (I was 14) that were comitting crime or just being thugs basically and we'd spy on them from shadows and gardens and have our own catapults and when we seen something starting or some trouble we'd fire to scare them off and move them away from the area. one time me and this friend who's INTJ were on walkie talkies with me lting on a feilded area with binocluars spying while he was on google eart providing me information so we could track their possible movements. I know this sounds weird but honestly "surveillence" made me feel like a real spy . I liked that.

hope this is enough


----------



## Chasin Paper (Oct 22, 2014)

enfp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

isfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm seeing an ISFP here.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

ATWH.

ATTENTION WHORE. That's what you are.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Huh who?


----------



## winterdreamwalker (Dec 28, 2014)

My first impression was ISTP.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Estp.


----------



## homeslice_ (Sep 23, 2016)

I got a strong sense of Fi and Se so I think you're an ISFP


----------



## anaspiringsomebody (Feb 4, 2017)

If I were to take a guess, you'd probably be an INFP or ISFP. Both have a tendency to brood, and I get the vibe that you're individualistic when it comes to your personal outlook on life.


----------



## SuperfluousNinja (Jul 26, 2015)

IAmReason said:


> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> Yes. Pervasive loneliness/ unemployment and some type of bizarre self- diagnosed anxiety/ obsessional disorder.
> 
> ...


Nice analysis! Maybe next you can hop over to my thread and type me


----------



## TemperamentHacker (May 25, 2018)

Don't suffer to know yourself. You can know it within just 30 seconds using what we call numerology. I figure out peoples' true MBTI types using numerology tricks. ISTP is number 6 and the INTP is number 7. 
If you would not mind, just alert me with your true date of birth and you will get your true MBTI type.
You can check this out on my post at https://www.temperamenthacker.com/accurate-mbti-numerology-correlation/


----------

